

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a Venn diagram creation tool? - jsmcgd

I'm trying to organize my thoughts regarding a messy problem domain. I've considered just creating a mind-map but the domain can't easily be categorized by a taxonomy (there is too much overlap between different fields). So I figured collecting my thoughts in a Venn diagram would be best. As I don't have a white or black board I was wondering if anyone knew of some easily available tool for creating Venn diagrams.
======
epi0Bauqu
You can do them in PowerPoint (click on the Diagram icon).

